# [V] Hosen Länge 38 bzw. 102 - Mustang, Alberto Black Label



## flipflop (26. April 2009)

*[V] Hosen Länge 38 bzw. 102 - Mustang, Alberto Black Label*

Hallo,

habe hier noch 4 Hosen, die mir inzwischen leider eine Größe zu schmal bzw. zu kurz sind.

Es handelt sich um 

1 Alberto Black Label Stretch Pants aus der Kollektion Frühjahr/Sommer 06, Größe 102, schwarz 

sowie

1 Mustang Jeans, Modell Big Sur Regular Fit, Breite 34, Länge 38, blau

2 Mustang Jeans, Modell Michigan Jeans, Breite 34, Länge 38, schwarz, eine davon mit Abnuzung an einer Gesäßtasche.

Das Bild ist zugegebenermaßen nicht pralle, habe ich eben beim Überspielen auf den PC auch gemerkt    Für einen ersten Eindruck sollte es aber reichen, bei Interesse gibt's natürlich gerne detailliertere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendjemand generelles Interesse?


_noxi-edit: Du willst verkaufen oder? Hab das "[F]" mal in ein "[V]" geändert_


----------



## flipflop (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] Hosen Länge 38 bzw. 102 - Mustang, Alberto Black Label*

Wie schaut's, keine langen Menschen im Forum?


----------



## flipflop (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] Hosen Länge 38 bzw. 102 - Mustang, Alberto Black Label*

last try?


----------

